# Thermopro TP-20 has issues/what is a better product?



## hangmanli (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey folks,

I haven't been on here in while.  In December of 2017 I bought a ThermoPro TP-20 dual probe thermometer with the remote control.  My first smoker is a Bradley 4 shelf digital unit.

I use it about twice  year when I am smoking large batches of various types of venison sausages.  I just did another batch of summer sausage.  I knew something was wrong when I was getting wide fluctuation on the two different probe temperatures. I tested both of them today along with my ThermoPop meat thermometer (which I know works) in both the freezer and in boiling water.  These probes are way off.

Also most of the remote control functions now don't work.   I've come to the conclusion that this product is poorly made and is not reliable. 

What are my best options for a better quality dual probe meat thermometer with a remote control?

Thanks for any helpful advice.


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## hangmanli (Aug 17, 2019)

this was today at room temperature


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 17, 2019)

Thermoworks Smoke!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 17, 2019)

Call Thermoworks, good chance they will replace those probes for you once. Probes go bad on so many of the different brands including very high end. If anyone ever designs a more durable probe they’ll be millionaires.


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 17, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Call Thermoworks, good chance they will replace those probes for you once. Probes go bad on so many of the different brands including very high end. If anyone ever designs a more durable price they’ll be millionaires.



It’s a ThermoPro item

I’ve already contacted them

Thanks!


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 17, 2019)

I have two ThermoPop instant read digital thermometers.  I should’ve done more research before buying the ThermoPro.

I looked at the ThermoWorks website 
They say that the “smoke” model has two probes.  But only one of them is for the meat. The other probe is for the smoker or BBQ heat source.  Can the same unit be used as two meat probes?

 Do they make something else (another model) with at least a couple meat probes?

Thanks again!


----------



## Danno44 (Aug 17, 2019)

hangmanli said:


> I have two ThermoPop instant read digital thermometers.  I should’ve done more research before buying the ThermoPro.
> 
> I looked at the ThermoWorks website
> They say that the “smoke” model has two probes.  But only one of them is for the meat. The other probe is for the smoker or BBQ heat source.  Can the same unit be used as two meat probes?
> ...


They now have a 4 probe unit (signals) that also supports a billows.   It’s pricey.  I have a smoke which handles 90% of what I do.   But also have a 4 probe inkbird (when they had a crazy 65% (I think it was) off sale last year).  That unit works well and for the cost a good value IMO.


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't really need wifi or app functions.  Just a good solid, reliable, accurate thermometer with a remote.  Two probes would be better.  Can the Thermoworks "Smoke" model be used with two meat thermometers?  I know one of the is supposed to be used for the "heat source".  However can it be used for two meat probes instead?  I have a Bradley electric smoker which regulates temperature in the smoker.


----------



## Danno44 (Aug 18, 2019)

hangmanli said:


> I don't really need wifi or app functions.  Just a good solid, reliable, accurate thermometer with a remote.  Two probes would be better.  Can the Thermoworks "Smoke" model be used with two meat thermometers?  I know one of the is supposed to be used for the "heat source".  However can it be used for two meat probes instead?  I have a Bradley electric smoker which regulates temperature in the smoker.


The two probes are different.  Short stubby one for grate temp ( don’t think it’s long enough to get into middle of a butt/shoulder or brisket), longer thinner probe for food.  you could order a 2nd food probe and use it that way.  The receiver unit the probes plug into would work with 2 food probes.


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Just a long shot here, but did you try installing fresh batteries in the transmitter?


----------



## dr k (Aug 18, 2019)

Permatex ultra copper RTV is 700° <$5 at Menards etc. You'll throw away most of it because it vulcanizes in the tube after opening but putting it in a ziplock bag keeps it from solidifying so fast.


Richard Foster said:


> If you're just having problems with your peobes you can try baking them out as typically  probe failure is due to moisture intrusion. To bake out your probes, put them in an oven set to 250F and bake them for an hour or more.  I used a toaster oven and cooked them for two hours and they all came bouncing back fron the dead.
> Of couse this isn't gonna help anything else.
> 
> To prevent future probe failure from moisture intrusion, seal up the joint where the braided wire is crimped into the probe body. I use Permatex high temp silicon RTV that can be found in most hardware and auto supply stores. I think it's good to 600F or so but don't quote me on that temp. I have two old temp probes I did that with years ago and they're both still going strong.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 18, 2019)

hangmanli said:


> In December of 2017 I bought a ThermoPro TP-20


2017 probes carry a lifetime replacement .


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Just a long shot here, but did you try installing fresh batteries in the transmitter?



Yes.  Fresh batteries


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> If you're just having problems with your peobes you can try baking them out as typically  probe failure is due to moisture intrusion. To bake out your probes, put them in an oven set to 250F and bake them for an hour or more.  I used a toaster oven and cooked them for two hours and they all came bouncing back fron the dead.
> Of couse this isn't gonna help anything else.
> 
> To prevent future probe failure from moisture intrusion, seal up the joint where the braided wire is crimped into the probe body. I use Permatex high temp silicon RTV that can be found in most hardware and auto supply stores. I think it's good to 600F or so but don't quote me on that temp. I have two old temp probes I did that with years ago and they're both still going strong.



 Thanks for the info      I’m going to give it a try 

But I’m hoping to get a reply from thermapro

 I’ll let you know if these things bounce back


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Good tip, thanks.



Richard,

Thanks!  It worked!   I did them for just over 1 hour at 250 degrees.   Just plugged them in and they’re both reading 84 degrees Fahrenheit (room temperature a few minutes ago).  I also turned on both of my ThermoPop’s.  They are reading 85 degrees.

So I will pick up some of that sealant and treat the ends of the probes where they meet the braided steel cable.

Thanks again!


----------

